# Top 10 TV Shows That Overstayed Their Welcome



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

From Ranker.com:

*Top 10 TV Shows That Overstayed Their Welcome*


> In honor of the satisfying, yet somehow still underwhelming LOST ending this last weekend, we felt the need to put out a list about some other shows that just kind of flickered out in the end. Some TV shows have secured themselves in the history books by ending their runs on such a horrible note that all the previous hard work was forgotten because of one bad decision, but then there are these shows. The kind that just sit there, rotting, like that last black banana you just can't be bothered to throw out. It's not quite the same as "jumping the shark", because there isn't one glaring event that can be pinpointed to blame for the show turning to crap. It's a much sadder, slower dive into mediocrity that more than deserves its own list (in no particular order).


FULL ARTICLE HERE


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Here's their list:

1) Smallville
2) Scrubs
3) The Simpsons
4) Law & Order
5) Heroes
6) One Tree Hill
7) Prison Break
8) 24
9) The X-Files
10) That '70s Show

Not bad, but how could they have left off Stargate in its various incarnations? Isn't it Stargate: Miami now?

And could I dare whisper Dr. Who? <ducks>


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Carl Spock said:


> Here's their list:
> 
> 1) Smallville
> 2) Scrubs
> ...


I'd agree with Smallville, Scrubs, Law & Order, One Tree Hill & That 70's show.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

And let me be the first to add Star Trek.

The magic died somewhere out in the Delta Quadrant onboard Voyager.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

The Simpsons have not come close to Jumping the Shark, unfortunately, www.jumptheshark.com has


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

The only one of those shows I've seen is The Simpsons.

And it is the only one I might still consider watching.


----------



## renbutler (Oct 17, 2008)

I was one of the foremost Simpsons fans in the 1990s. Now the show is completely unwatchable for me. It has virtually no resemblance to what it was 15 years ago. I would rank it #1 on this list, hands down.

Family Guy is also high on my list. I didn't really discover it until it started re-running on Cartoon Network, and the first couple seasons were excellent. When it came back to FOX, it had a couple good years, but now all they do is try to continually push the envelope -- without attempting to be clever about it. IMO, shocking stuff works best when it's sprinkled in and carefully crafted -- not when it's in your face in 30-minute chunks.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

1) Smallville: Stopped watching after season 3 (due to a hard drive crash and loosing the first 4 episodes, havn't got back into it. However, per my BIL the show is completely different now and the fans of the characters do still watch it fairly regularly)

2) Scrubs should NOT have come back on ABC, that was a mistake. Before then... I think it was fine.

3) That is an absolute joke it is on the list. Simpsons is still fun an entertaining

4) Again, Law and Order is the type of show that could go on forever... as it stays pretty up to day, and the format works. Shame that it is canceled

5) Heroes couldn't find their grove again after the writers strike... I don't think the origianal story line had a clear 5 year path, and it showed as each season really had nothing to do with the previous

6) One Tree Hill: Never watched it... so don't know

7) Prison Break, wasn't it only on for like 3 years? 

8) 24 is an intresting one. I belive that it was just time as you couldn't bend reality that much anymore

9) X-Files... Don't recall it's last season, but I don't also recall a major clamoring for it to go

10) The '70s show, the last season was terrible... so I guess it did run long.


---------------

I could come up with dozens of more shows that probably (IMHO) should be higher in the list then most of these. (Most of them are off the air now, but definently should have been 1 or 2 seasons shorter)


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

My Vote...Law & Order (canceld yet another spin off next season) CSI and it's spin offs, NCIS and it's spin offs, Criminal Minds, Mentalist, ect. My reason. While these shows are entertaining they are all the same type type of show and format. There's no variety anymore. I'm talking about the major networks here (ABC, NBC, CBS, FOX, TNT).


----------



## clueless (Dec 6, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> 9) X-Files... Don't recall it's last season, but I don't also recall a major clamoring for it to go


Robert Patrick replaced Duchovny in the last 2 seasons (I think it was the last 2) and it kind of lost it's way after that.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

renbutler said:


> I was one of the foremost Simpsons fans in the 1990s. Now the show is completely unwatchable for me. It has virtually no resemblance to what it was 15 years ago. I would rank it #1 on this list, hands down.
> 
> Family Guy is also high on my list. I didn't really discover it until it started re-running on Cartoon Network, and the first couple seasons were excellent. When it came back to FOX, it had a couple good years, but now all they do is try to continually push the envelope -- without attempting to be clever about it. IMO, shocking stuff works best when it's sprinkled in and carefully crafted -- not when it's in your face in 30-minute chunks.


Agreed on both, except that I can still enjoy both more than you do, renbutler. Not by much, but there are still Sunday nights I find both amusing. Certainly not down right laugh out loud a minute funny any more, but clever enough.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Procedural, Reality, Comedy .. That's about it for the networks these days. Next year will be interesting as for the first time I think pretty much everything that I watch (even long-time shows) have been canceled. Not terribly excited about anything new this fall, but I'll be looking.

So, what do I have left? Reality, Reality, Reality .. Of the ones I watch, those are still around. Will be interesting this fall.


----------



## HIGHWAY (Apr 11, 2007)

was that the last 24. not on next year:nono2:


----------



## Bluto17 (Jan 31, 2007)

machavez00 said:


> The Simpsons have not come close to Jumping the Shark, unfortunately, www.jumptheshark.com has


Speaking of that phrase, one would think "Happy Days" would have made the list.


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

Bluto17 said:


> Speaking of that phrase, one would think "Happy Days" would have made the list.


I, too, was thinking that when I read the list. I only recently learned that Ron Howard wasn't there at the end. I saw a rerun from the final season that should have been renamed, "The Cunningham's Boarding House."

Twin Peaks didn't last long, but after about the fourth episode, no one could follow the storyline anymore. I've never seen a show dive like that one did.

Doogie Howser should have been canceled when Doogie outgrew his friend by a foot and became a physically plausible grown-up.

On the other hand, Patty Duke's high school boyfriend was about 30 years old when that series ended, but he didn't seem to have aged out of that role.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Carl Spock said:


> Here's their list:
> 
> 1) Smallville
> 2) Scrubs
> ...


I'm sorry, but when such a list contains all shows with a final season in the 2000's it's a typical American "why would I take history when basket weaving is so enlightening" short attention span list. Such shows ended in the 1950's, but hey TV for the person who started the list apparently has no history prior to the mid-'90s.

Yeah, I know, I'm old. But surely the episodes "77 Sunset Strip" without Edd "Kookie" Byrnes fall into the all time list.


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

phrelin said:


> I'm sorry, but when such a list contains all shows with a final season in the 2000's it's a typical American "why would I take history when basket weaving is so enlightening" short attention span list. .


In 1991, I heard a Minnesota Twins player giving a visiting team broadcaster an interview on the radio, and he actually said, "I was lucky to have broken into the majors playing on one of the greatest teams of all time. We had Ken Hrbek, Garry Gaetti, Tom Brunanski and Kirby Pucket". For those of you who don't recognize that latter day Murder's Row, they were all on the 1987 Twins. Three of those four players would not have even started on any of the half a dozen best teams of the lackluster 1970s.

And most young people don't even know who Marilyn Lange is!


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

AntAltMike said:


> And most young people don't even know who Marilyn Lange is!


Who?


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

coldsteel said:


> Who?


I PM-ed you.


----------



## Big Dawg 23 (Oct 14, 2008)

AntAltMike said:


> In 1991, I heard a Minnesota Twins player giving a visiting team broadcaster an interview on the radio, and he actually said, "I was lucky to have broken into the majors playing on one of the greatest teams of all time. We had Ken Hrbek, Garry Gaetti, Tom Brunanski and Kirby Pucket". For those of you who don't recognize that latter day Murder's Row, they were all on the 1987 Twins. Three of those four players would not have even started on any of the half a dozen best teams of the lackluster 1970s.
> 
> And most young people don't even know who Marilyn Lange is!


Tom Brunansky was one of my favorite Twins. Now for all time it is Kirby, Carew, Bert Byleven, Tony Olivia and Killebrew .

As for the shows above I never watched any of them. I have seen maybe 6 Law & Orders. I prefer SVU, along with CSI Miami and NY and now NCIS LA.

Shows that over stayed Little House, Threes Company(Chrissy left so should the show), Lassie, Dukes of Hazzard (Vance really), Dallas(Dream Sequence) and All Soaps.

Last but not least American Idol and Survivor


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I was a big X-Files fan and I still remember to this day when I stopped watching. It was the final season after the 2nd show I just stopped watching. Not sure why? Nothing pissed me off. I just stopped watching. Definitely a good one for this list.


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

phrelin said:


> I'm sorry, but when such a list contains all shows with a final season in the 2000's it's a typical American "why would I take history when basket weaving is so enlightening" short attention span list. Such shows ended in the 1950's, but hey TV for the person who started the list apparently has no history prior to the mid-'90s.
> 
> Yeah, I know, I'm old. But surely the episodes "77 Sunset Strip" without Edd "Kookie" Byrnes fall into the all time list.


Well if you are going old school, I'd like to add Bonanza to the list.


----------



## russ9 (Jan 28, 2004)

And, for a self fulfilling prophesy, Discovery Channel's Shark Week has been on way too long.


----------



## drded (Aug 23, 2006)

If we were to make a list of series that went off with a good ending versus a bad ending, the bad would be many times longer.

In most cases the original premise has long gone past its prime, the writing team has long been burned out, the networks didn't want to give up and threw lots of money at the show to keep it another year or two (and it usually didn't create many lasting memories) and the cute/intriguing things about the cast were no longer as cute and intriguing.

Few shows know enough to end when they should!

Dave


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Carl Spock said:


> Here's their list:
> 
> 1) Smallville
> 3) The Simpsons
> ...


I can't speak to the shows on that list that I didn't watch.. so I'll only comment on those I did before I add my own...

Smallville is up and down, but is hardly the worst thing on. Also, I frankly didn't like season 1 nearly as much as seasons in the middle (4-6 mainly).

Simpsons... I tend to agree. I stopped watching it regularly around season 12 or so... and only started watching again after the movie when I heard the TV show was going to go to HD at some point. It is better now than it was 8 years ago, but nothing like it was in the beginning.

Law & Order is as good now as it ever was to me. That show, with the right cast, always has things to draw from "out of the headlines". I'm sorry to see it canceled this year.

Heroes. I agree season 1 failed to end on a high note, and seasons 2-4 were a shell of its former self... but given that, I hesitate to put it on a list like this.

To me... in order to qualify for a list of shows that overstayed their welcome, they need to have been majorly welcomed at some point... So I wouldn't put a show that only ran a few years in this category.

Also, I 2nd the oddness that only recent shows made the list when there are some more classic clunkers.

Taxi, for example, was a classic that was canceled and then picked up by another network (I think it went from ABC to NBC)... and the new network was never quite right.

The Andy Griffith Show survived the loss of Gomer, and the loss of Don Knotts (barely)... but when Andy Griffith left and they retooled it to "Mayberry RFD", that was pretty bad TV I thought.

Happy Days went WAY past its prime, and led to the coining of "jumping the shark"... so that has to be on the list.

As for Doctor Who... IF you're talking about Classic Who that ran from 1963-1987, then I reluctantly agree with you... I am a big fan, but the BBC lost interest in the later years and took a hatchet to the budget as well... to there were problems in the later years.

But the new Who has been fairly solid, I think.

As for Star Trek... I actually liked both Voyager and Enterprise (the prequel)... but I think people were bored with the genre rather than the stories being as bad as some remember them. So I can't argue their time had come, even though I think the quality was kept up until the "end".


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

During the last few years of NYPD Blue, nearly every week, the investigators would interview the two suspects at the same time, telling them each that there was just "one deal on the table, and the first one that talks gets it", and one of them always immediately cracked.

For those who missed it, Hoss was replaced by some kid that looked like little Dennis the Menace. Frankly, I was kind of baffled by the way Candy acquired the status of "third son" without ever having paid any dues.

I never saw the show, Valerie, starring Valerie Harper, but I've read they fired her mid season and yet somehow kept that show on the air.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

While long running Law and Order definitely does not belong on that list.


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

machavez00 said:


> unfortunately, www.jumptheshark.com has


Such a sore subject for me. :new_cussi


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

AntAltMike said:


> I never saw the show, Valerie, starring Valerie Harper, but I've read they fired her mid season and yet somehow kept that show on the air.


My memory is a little fuzzy, but I thought the show made it for 1 season before they fired Valerie Harper... and renamed it "Valerie's Family" and explained that she had died.

Ms Harper then sued the network/producers for still using her name after the firing... and they were forced to change it to "The Hogans".

Jason Bateman was one of the "kids" on that show, although he was college age by then I believe.


----------



## bobl (Jan 17, 2004)

No one has mentioned ER. Way too long!


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

MysteryMan said:


> My Vote...Law & Order (canceld yet another spin off next season) CSI and it's spin offs, NCIS and it's spin offs, Criminal Minds, Mentalist, ect. My reason. While these shows are entertaining they are all the same type type of show and format. There's no variety anymore. I'm talking about the major networks here (ABC, NBC, CBS, FOX, TNT).


I haven't watched network TV since 2007. Too much reality, stupid sitcoms ETC. Heck I don't know whats on. I watch TCM, NATGEO, DIY, NATWILD, PBS, Travel channel & more. Majors are slowing dying. For me at least.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Paul Secic said:


> I haven't watched network TV since 2007. Too much reality, stupid sitcoms ETC. Heck I don't know whats on. I watch TCM, NATGEO, DIY, NATWILD, PBS, Travel channel & more. Majors are slowing dying. For me at least.


You havn't missed much. Believe me.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

MysteryMan said:


> You havn't missed much. Believe me.


I know.:lol::lol:


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

*Smallville*
I'm honestly several seasons behind on "Smallville" even though I have those seasons on Blu-ray. However, I know people who are caught up who've informed me that this season (the latter half especially) has been very good... so hopefully they will go out on a high note next year.
*Scrubs*
The Eighth and FINAL season of "Scrubs" was *VERY* good, and the final episode was fantastic. As for "Scrubs: New Class", I actually liked it, though I didn't care for certain aspects in which they tried to fit previous cast members in...
*The Simpsons*
There were several years in the 2000's in which "The Simpsons" writing quality dropped considerably, but the writers have gotten their groove back, maybe not as much as the earlier years, but still, definitely worth watching again.
*Law & Order*
Never watched it....
*Heroes*
_I somewhat agree with this one. I'm behind on this show as well, but I could tell that the writers didn't know where to go or what to do after the first season._
*One Tree Hill*
I LOVED the first half of the first season. After that, it really became more of a who's sleeping with who type show, which really doesn't interest me. I'll agree with this...
*Prison Break*
FANTASTIC first season, great second season, but by the time the third season hit, it became clear the writers were trying to recapture the magic of the first season and failed. The fourth season did make up for some of the third, but it wasn't quite right either, and the ending COMPLETELY sucked.
*24*
I watched the First Season on DVD, and started watching Season Five on TV once I could receive my local FOX (they started broadcasting digitally... prior to that, the picture could be a SNOWY mess). I enjoyed S5 a lot, but S6 sucked. They made S7 great again, and what I've seen of S8, I've enjoyed considerably!  
*The X-Files*
I've only seen some of the episodes, but yeah, once Duchovny left, it should have ended.
*That '70s Show*
I've only seen some of them, but yeah, I agree...

A couple of comments directed toward Carl Spock's additions:

*Stargate:* The original Stargate was still pretty darn good after the departure of Richard Dean Anderson, and Stargate: Atlantis was pretty darn good when it ended as well, but Stargate: Universe, the current series, is quite a departure from the other series, and tries too hard to rip off BSG.

*Doctor Who:* I couldn't watch the older series, but the newer series are pretty darn good.

*Star Trek:* I really liked "Enterprise". Season Three had it's slow spots, but Season Four was *REALLY* good up until the last couple of episodes.

~Alan


----------



## d.glen (Aug 2, 2006)

I would add Friends to the list as well.


----------



## Glen_D (Oct 21, 2006)

d.glen said:


> I would add Friends to the list as well.


Freinds has become a perennial offering on OTA stations in my market ever since production ended.

Its funny how some multi-season shows seem to stick around forever after production ends, while others just fade into oblivion.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

_'Til Death._ Really should have given up the ghost after season two. And did anyone mention_ According to Jim?_


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> _'Til Death._ Really should have given up the ghost after season two. And did anyone mention_ According to Jim?_


I agree with _'Til Death_, it is horrible this year.

I really liked _According to Jim_ though.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

You know what's interesting? One show has not been mentioned, even though it was on for 11 years with 251 episodes. Somehow it managed to stay fresh.

M*A*S*H


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Its really strange how they have focused on newer shows. Only the X-Files could be considered older as most of the others are still on or just recently canceled in just the last couple of years.

Some of the Shows that should have made the list
Happy Days
Grew up with it, but after the Graduated, what was the purpose of the show.

Laverne and Shirley
Moving to LA to spice things up and jump into the 60's with a 50 show?

Mork and Mindy
Funny the 1st couple of years, but the last few seasons?? What a joke, and NOT a funny joke.

The Waltons
Didn't watch it much but man it seemed to be stale even when new, let alone after Johnboy left.

Gunsmoke
If for no other reasons, we didn't get to see more of Gilligan's Island.

Gilligan's Island.
yes I know what I just said, but that last season of Gilligan's Island was HORRIBLE

8 is enough
Talk about a show that should have been canceled MUCH earlier than it was.

Friends
about 3 years to long

Dallas,
Just what were they trying to do towards the end?

CSI
Lets kill off the rest of the Charactors this year and END IT ALREADY.


Survirvor, American Idol(A show I can say I have never watched) Please stop shows like these.

I give BBC's Dr Who a pass, its British and they are just wierd when it comes to TV anyways. It gives me a chance to torture the kids, as it really hasn't changed much other than DR's, since I was a kid.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

GrumpyBear said:


> I give BBC's Dr Who a pass, its British and they are just wierd when it comes to TV anyways. It gives me a chance to torture the kids, as it really hasn't changed much other than DR's, since I was a kid.


That's really the thing. Other than "Dr. Who," a few other dramas, and some sitcoms, the Brits tend to consider 3 seasons as 18 episodes and it really has to be a great show to go beyond 2 seasons. While I've found that frustrating at times, it isn't necessarily a bad approach.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

phrelin said:


> That's really the thing. Other than "Dr. Who," a few other dramas, and some sitcoms, the Brits tend to consider 3 seasons as 18 episodes and it really has to be a great show to go beyond 2 seasons. While I've found that frustrating at times, it isn't necessarily a bad approach.


Agreed on both sides that you brought up. It is very frustrating to find that some hugely successful UK shows only made a few 6-episode seasons... and didn't make any more even though the show was wildly popular in the UK.

The flip side is it means they go out with a bang more often than a US counterpart... because a show in the UK that was gangbusters for an 18-episode 3-seasons... would have been milked for at least 5-6 22-25-episode seasons in the US and been ran into the ground.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Number one on this list next year will be American Idol (with no Simon Cowell).


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

dave29 said:


> Number one on this list next year will be American Idol (with no Simon Cowell).


Agreed, if the producers don't find a suitable replacement.

My wife came up with what I think would be the perfect replacement for Simon and just might actually boost next season's AI ratings---*Gene Simmons*! If you've ever seen him on his own show or if you watched Celebrity Apprentice the season he was (briefly) on, you'll know how great a choice would be.


----------

